
The Apollo 11 Moon Landing: Spacecraft Design Then and Now - tobinfricke
https://www.mathworks.com/company/newsletters/articles/the-apollo-11-moon-landing-spacecraft-design-then-and-now.html
======
madengr
I recently read a book about the design of the LIM. It amazes me how young
many of the people were. The guy in charge of the LIM design, IIRC, was late
20’s. Just a little older than the guy in this article.

~~~
codewritinfool
In 1962 when Grumman was awarded the contract for the Lunar Excursion Module
(LEM), Thomas Kelly was promoted to be the lead engineer. He was 32 or 33.

He was 40 when Apollo 11 landed on the moon.

There's an episode of "From the Earth to the Moon" called "Spider" that
focuses on Thomas Kelly. Highly recommended.

~~~
csbowe
The "From the Earth to the Moon" series is by far my favorite
series/movie/documentary about the moon missions.

~~~
mikecarlton
I can also recommend the BBC podcast “13 Minutes to the Moon”, great listening
for the commute

------
mrmorder
There's a bunch of "preliminary" apollo drawings at
[https://apollopreliminarydrawings.com/](https://apollopreliminarydrawings.com/)
They show the apollo command module designs that North American Aviation came
up with before they were approved for a contract.

